# Cincinnati Bell Offering FiOptic...Will it Work With TivoHD?



## gamo62 (Oct 12, 2002)

Cincinnati Bell is offering their new all in one Fioptic service. For $89.98 you get phone, internet and digital TV. I'm wondering if the TivoHD will work with it? It's there as an option during guided setup. But I would think that they would have to supply cable cards to get the full functionability.

The $89.98 includes the 10mb d/l speed. Add $10 more for 20mb and $10 more for 30mb.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

From their website:

We also offer CableCards to our customers to lease just like a set top box. If you have a CableCard enabled device (i.e. Series3 Tivo, Television, Computer), we can provision the card in the device for you to allow service. You will be eligible for subscribing to our higher digital tiers with a CableCard, but still will not have access to VOD (Video On Demand) or our interactive channel guide. Please call the Billing Department (513-565-9890) for information on leasing CableCards.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

realityboy said:


> From their website:
> 
> We also offer CableCards to our customers to lease just like a set top box. If you have a CableCard enabled device (i.e. Series3 Tivo, Television, Computer), we can provision the card in the device for you to allow service. You will be eligible for subscribing to our higher digital tiers with a CableCard, but still will not have access to VOD (Video On Demand) or our interactive channel guide. Please call the Billing Department (513-565-9890) for information on leasing CableCards.


I give up -- just spent 15 minutes trying to find this website. Could you post a link please?

I'm also in the Dayton Ohio area and am just now going HD, about to sign up for Time Warner's Digital Cable. However, I've been dismayed to learn all their digital channels except a few OTA stations, are copy protected with CCI=0x02, which prevents TiVo-to-Go. As the author of TVAP (see link in signature), a program that automates processing of TTG-downloaded files, I find this quite unacceptable.

I know Veriizon FIOS doesn't CCI protect ANY of its channels, so I am thrilled at the prospect that a similar service might be available in Dayton.

Edit: Finally found the web site and the only way to get service availibility is call the tel number and wait.

What I found out is this is just starting to be rolled out in the Cinci area, not even going into single dwelling homes yet. They had no idea when, or if ever, it would reach Dayton.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

It took a few googles to find that. Their website doesn't seem to be that user friendly. Bummer about it only being in Cincy. Maybe one day Dayton can have some competition for TW.

edit: I can actually copy that entire quote into google and search and their website still isn't listed on the first page of results.


----------



## dzucco (Sep 17, 2009)

gamo62 said:


> Cincinnati Bell is offering their new all in one Fioptic service. For $89.98 you get phone, internet and digital TV. I'm wondering if the TivoHD will work with it? It's there as an option during guided setup. But I would think that they would have to supply cable cards to get the full functionability.
> 
> The $89.98 includes the 10mb d/l speed. Add $10 more for 20mb and $10 more for 30mb.


Cincinnati Bell offers cablecards to customers that work with Tivo


----------



## dzucco (Sep 17, 2009)

dlfl said:


> I give up -- just spent 15 minutes trying to find this website. Could you post a link please?
> 
> I'm also in the Dayton Ohio area and am just now going HD, about to sign up for Time Warner's Digital Cable. However, I've been dismayed to learn all their digital channels except a few OTA stations, are copy protected with CCI=0x02, which prevents TiVo-to-Go. As the author of TVAP (see link in signature), a program that automates processing of TTG-downloaded files, I find this quite unacceptable.
> 
> ...


There is an address availability check at cincinnatibell.com/fioptics. They have launched in several single family areas including Mason, Clifton, Ft. Thomas, KY, Ft. Wright, KY, Mt. Adams, and many more to follow in 2010.


----------



## gamo62 (Oct 12, 2002)

dzucco said:


> Cincinnati Bell offers cablecards to customers that work with Tivo


Who did you talk to regarding cable cards? With it being such a new service, I'm sure their knowledge is severly limited when it comes to cable cards. And are they M or S type? Thanks.

I signed up for FiOptics a week ago, and got the 20mb deal for the 10mb deal for a year.


----------



## dzucco (Sep 17, 2009)

gamo62 said:


> Who did you talk to regarding cable cards? With it being such a new service, I'm sure their knowledge is severly limited when it comes to cable cards. And are they M or S type? Thanks.
> 
> I signed up for FiOptics a week ago, and got the 20mb deal for the 10mb deal for a year.


I'm the product mgr. They are M cards and we have been deploying traditional cable in Lebanon, OH (purchased City of Lebanon assets) since 1997.


----------



## dolfer (Nov 3, 2000)

dzucco said:


> I'm the product mgr. They are M cards and we have been deploying traditional cable in Lebanon, OH (purchased City of Lebanon assets) since 1997.


dzucco, let's be friends... 

I am afraid to ask this question... But when might FiOptics be available in the Milford, OH (45150) area???? Even a rough estimate would be appreciated...

As one of the first ZoomTown users, I would love to get in early on this... I am just looking for a chance to switch away from Time Warner...

However, if you look at this site at all, you will notice that one thing we (as Tivo owners) do not like is the way Time Warner sets the copy protection flag. I noticed you have not commented on this.

Is TivoToGo and Multi-room viewing going to be crippled under FiOptics as well? Or are you guys smart enough to see an opportunity to woo away all of the Tivo users?


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

dzucco said:


> I'm the product mgr. They are M cards and we have been deploying traditional cable in Lebanon, OH (purchased City of Lebanon assets) since 1997.


Verizon FIOS is well known on this forum as the one provider that doesn't set the copy-one-generation flag (CCI = 0x02) on any channels. (Setting this CCI value prevents TTG and MRV.) We sure hope FiOptic will follow that example! Of course VOD and PPV would logically be protected, I guess.

TTG = TiVo-to-Go, i.e., transferring video recordings from TiVo to PC.
MRV = Multi-room Viewing, i.e., transferring recording between TiVo's.

Both are done via a home network.

Time Warner is well known as having a national policy of setting copy protection on all channels, except the locals prevented by law.

I'm not even going to ask how soon FiOptic might reach the northwest side of Dayton.


----------



## gamo62 (Oct 12, 2002)

dzucco said:


> I'm the product mgr. They are M cards and we have been deploying traditional cable in Lebanon, OH (purchased City of Lebanon assets) since 1997.


Thanks for the info. When they come out for the install, who do I need to call to be able to get the cable cards for him to bring when he arrives?


----------



## dolfer (Nov 3, 2000)

gamo, when are you set for the install???? could you please post immediate feedback? 

Besides picture quality and any possible problems with pixelation, I think one of the main things people here want to know about is whether or not Cincinnati Bell plans on unnecessarily copy protecting channels like Time Warner does.


----------



## gamo62 (Oct 12, 2002)

Just had the install yesterday. They forgot the CC, and will hopefully be out today to get it installed. I have recorded several channels, and so far see no CP Flags. 
The Internet is mind boggling. At DSLREPORTS.COM, I had a speed test of 18mb d/l and 9mb u/l. 
I have the 20mb package, digital TV, and Home Pack Lite for $90 month for the first year. Essentially, they gave me a 10mb bump in speed free for the first year. It took a few hours for the modem be authorized, but it was worth the wait!


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

gamo62 said:


> Just had the install yesterday. They forgot the CC .......


Har Har! Looks like they're well on their way to matching the customer care standards of TWC ! 

Thanks for the update and the generally good news, though. We'll see how long the lack of copy protection lasts. I'm afraid the industry trend is in the wrong direction.

I'm in a Verizon phone service area and I suspect that means I have to wait for FIOS. Hard to say whether that's good or bad -- neither fiber optic service is likely to reach my area anytime soon.

EDIT: What channels are you getting without a cable card ????
If they're local broadcast channels, they are legally prohibited from copy protection. Analog channels (which I assume they don't provide) would not be copy protected either. Thus it looks like your copy protection observations don't tell the story.


----------



## gamo62 (Oct 12, 2002)

dlfl said:


> Har Har! Looks like they're well on their way to matching the customer care standards of TWC !
> 
> Thanks for the update and the generally good news, though. We'll see how long the lack of copy protection lasts. I'm afraid the industry trend is in the wrong direction.
> 
> ...


I was getting channels 2-99. Comedy Central was one of the channels I tested with The Daily Show. Was able to transferit to my PC fine. That wasn't the case with TWC. I actually had them out today to install the CC. A Scientific Atlanta M Card. Works great.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

Apparently they have analog channels in 2-99. (You couldn't receive digital channels without a cable card.) TWC is the same way. Some cable services are removing these analog channels altogether.

With your cable card the same channel numbers may now be digital or they may not be used at all. The way to tell if a tuned channel is digital is to go to DVR Diagnostics and look at the tuner information for the channel of interest. If the channel is digital the tuner information will be filled in -- otherwise not.

So, if you tune a digital channel that is not OTA (local broadcast channel copy) and go to the DVR Diagnostics tuner info for that channel, what is the value of CCI ? 0x00 means NOT copy protected.


----------



## gamo62 (Oct 12, 2002)

Well. Some bad news everyone. Seems like Cincinnati Bell has the CC flag set at 0x02 for EVERYTHING non local.When I was using the tuner fore Channels 2-99 w/o the CC, the flag was not set. perhaps because it was analog and not digital. 
Once the CC was installed, I made several attempts to copy different channels, and no go. I must admt that it looks 10x better than TWC. Where do we go to get the CCI straightened out?


----------



## dolfer (Nov 3, 2000)

gamo, try PMing Dzucco above. Or send him an email... Or both... He told me that they weren't copy protecting unless mandated by the network (HBO). 

He is the product manager for FiOptics...


----------



## gamo62 (Oct 12, 2002)

I PM'ed him. Have heard no response. I hope that this is just a glitch.


----------



## gamo62 (Oct 12, 2002)

realityboy said:


> From their website:
> 
> We also offer CableCards to our customers to lease just like a set top box. If you have a CableCard enabled device (i.e. Series3 Tivo, Television, Computer), we can provision the card in the device for you to allow service. You will be eligible for subscribing to our higher digital tiers with a CableCard, but still will not have access to VOD (Video On Demand) or our interactive channel guide. Please call the Billing Department (513-565-9890) for information on leasing CableCards.


What they don't tell you is that they charge $7.95 a month for the cable card. One would have thought it to be around $2.95 or so.

Also, would love to see Comedy Central HD added.


----------



## JPA2825 (May 15, 2000)

How is the service overall? Are they still protecting all channels above 100? I am in N. Ky. so don't have the TWC problems, but Insight was not very knowledgeable about the CCs on my 2 new TiVo HDs after Black Friday. The tech was VERY helpful and came back 5 or 6 times until he got things working correctly.


----------



## gamo62 (Oct 12, 2002)

JPA2825 said:


> How is the service overall? Are they still protecting all channels above 100? I am in N. Ky. so don't have the TWC problems, but Insight was not very knowledgeable about the CCs on my 2 new TiVo HDs after Black Friday. The tech was VERY helpful and came back 5 or 6 times until he got things working correctly.


The service is great. No issues at all with the install. And with the exception of the CCI issue (which has since been resolved), everything is great. The channels above 100 are no longer protected. Except for the premiums like HBO.


----------



## itzme (Dec 7, 2004)

gamo62 said:


> The service is great. No issues at all with the install. And with the exception of the CCI issue (which has since been resolved), everything is great. The channels above 100 are no longer protected. Except for the premiums like HBO.


I'd love the internet speeds of Fioptics, but I have Directv and 2 of their HR DVRs. I love multiroom viewing (beta), DLB, nice size hardrives, PIG, NFL package (though I'd settle for just the new Nfl Redzone if Fioptics has that) etc. Would i be happy if I dropped DTV and went with the Fioptics bundle and 2 Tivos with cable cards? Fioptics should be available to me soon. Would I spend more? Save? Keep all those features? Thanks!


----------



## jhauser77 (Jan 4, 2011)

Working. My bad. 
YOU DO HAVE TO SETUP TO A NEW CABLE PROVIDER. We may have been have been getting channels with first M card but we didn't know to to reset the channel guide. 
Whoops. We tried 3 cards before we figured it out.


----------



## robertb353 (Nov 11, 2011)

Tried to get Cin Bell to supply Fioptics with cable cards and they told me it was not available. ??????


----------



## Sensisnow (Mar 26, 2012)

I recently switched to Fioptics cable about a month ago and I just called them about getting a cablecard for my system, but they claim that cablecards are not available in my area and that they're looking into the issue. Is this true, or did the service rep just feed me a line?


----------

